# Feel guilty about buying a dog from a breeder vs. rescuing one from a shelter



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I had my heart set on getting a rough collie, and found a great, perfect, responsible breeder just a few hours away. You can't get any better than these breeders, they do everything realistically possible to help their breed.

Anyway, I had wanted a collie because they have the exact temperament I'm looking for, and they're generally good with small dogs, which is absolutely essential, as I already have 5-pound Belly.

I also know they can be prone to many health problems, which is why I decided on a responsibly-bred one rather than a shelter collie.

I knew that getting an adult mix from the shelter could be disastrous, as Belle loves puppies (and doesn't notice when they turn into big adults) but hates strange adult dogs. I'd bring it home, Belle would snarl, and the bigger dog would rip into her.

But all my preconcieved notions were toppled when my cousin's shelter rescue came to stay for a few days. She was perfectly behaved inside the house. She wasn't aggressive at all towards Belle - she and Belle pretty much ignored each other, even on walks. We went running, showshoing. She was so, so happy with everything. Selfishly, I felt good giving her all these fun experiences, knowing the horrible life she had before. 

My previous experience with shelter dogs has been me volunteering to take them on walks, and 9/10 times they're full of pent-up energy, straining at the leash, and just not anything I want to deal with. But now I understand that - yes, just as foster advocates say, the dogs *are* affected by staying in little pens all day, and that may not really be how the dog would generally behave.

I would still love a rough collie, they're beautiful dogs and I know they'd fit my lifestyle. But now...I'm kind of torn, feeling pretty guilty about getting a pup from a breeder when there is a dog sitting in a concrete cell that would *also* fit my lifestyle (I know there is, I've seen the proof).

.....*big sigh*.....


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with buying from a GOOD breeder in order to get a dog that truly suits your lifestyle AND a current dog or cat in the home. There are other ways to support rescues (volunteering, donations of money or items, driving dogs for transport, etc) 

That said, if you think there could be a good rescue dog option out there for you, look into dogs that are in foster care. Because I 100% agree that dogs are very different many times in a shelter compared to a decent foster home (note that some foster situations are a lot like a shelter with just crated dogs and basic care). You _might_ find a rough collie in breed rescue if you were willing to drive for it. Another source of a well behaved rescue could be the dogs in prison type programs. 

You can follow my foster thread on Luna and see the transition from a dog that was crated all the time and had minimal training and was basically a nightmare to a really great dog that is working on a few rough edges but had made HUGE strides in less than 2 months. Some rescues will post if the dog is a CGC so at minimum you'd be looking at dogs with basic manners and training.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Get your dream dog. Support breeders who do it right. Be proud of it, not guilty. You can't guarantee great health and temperament, but you can slant the odds in your favor. Particularly since you want a puppy, finding a collie pup in rescue might not be easy, and as you mention there are quite a few tests you want to see have been done on the parents and relatives. And I would think you'd also want an eye test on the pup. I don't have collies, but I know with the Aussies, you'd like to see a CERF before 8 weeks, as there are some defects which "go normal" as the pup gets older.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I am all for good rescues and think that many rescue dogs can fit perfectly in most households. However, I have a dog from a great breeder and I don't regret it. The ethical, reputable breeders are not causing shelters to be full and if you want something very specific then definitely go to a good breeder to get that. Just like Shell said, you can always support rescues in other ways :]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is a really touch choice given the mental picture that one portrays in his own mind.  I know. I wanted a Rough Collie again also ... last year. I had been saving up a ton of money and was going to do the responsible breeder route ... and to be honest there were three purebreds I was investigating the breeders for. The other two were Dobermans and Standard Poodles. I opted out because the health issues scared me. They just seemed so much more prevalent than they were years ago. Maybe it was because I am just more educated now ... I am not sure. But even with a shelter dog ... those same issues or even worse can be there. It is a game of roulette IMO.

While I was looking on the internet I had begun looking into rescues of all three breeds. I stumbled upon a shelter who worked along with a rescue group. (I have no fenced yard and that was such a huge requirement I already felt I would be turned down by a rescue anyways. I did not even try.) I found Abbylynn a couple hours away from my house. I still had to wait 10 days and sign a contract to not make her an outside dog and return her to the same place in the future if she should not work out ...... all that extra money I put back for future vet fees ..... just in case .....

It is just IMO a personal choice you have to make on your own. I just went with my heart.


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

You should do what you feel is the best option for you. 

I will only ever support ethical breeders.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree. If you know what you want and have found a reputable breeder who has it, go for it! 

It's definitely true that you really don't know what you're getting from even the best rescue. I thought I was brining home a mix of herding breeds that would be soft and fairly easy to train, instead I've got a predominantly Akita/JRT mix, that is really making me step up my game as an owner and trainer. 

I wouldn't trade Mercy for the world, but she's not what I signed up for.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Sloth said:


> I would still love a rough collie, they're beautiful dogs and I know they'd fit my lifestyle. But now...I'm kind of torn, feeling pretty guilty about getting a pup from a breeder when there is a dog sitting in a concrete cell that would *also* fit my lifestyle (I know there is, I've seen the proof).
> 
> .....*big sigh*.....


It's not just being penned, or breeds, I have had rescue dogs that are awesome dogs, nobody could ask for better, and rescue dogs that will need a lifetime of a good experienced handler and are a total handful. Same will hold true of breeder's dogs to an extent as well.

Get the dog you want that will make you happy and that you can care for. One less shelter dog adopted is not going make much difference in the world, not enough to feel guilty about, it's not something you created or have much control over or do much about. 

Allowing your dog to become a shelter dog or reproduce and produce produce more shelter dogs is where you should feel real guilt... Take good care of your dog, be happy, and make sure that doesn't happen..


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

i just went through all of this myself. I have always adopted. I have 4 adopted dogs that are over the bridge and two that are still alive and well. I have always wanted a whippet. I looked for one in rescue for a year, but wanted one that was confident enough to show and be a therapy dog.

So... I got one from a reputable breeder. I had been on a waiting list for over a year. I struggled too, but I can tell you that having two co-breeders in your corner and a puppy who was raised with the best of everything is well worth the conflicted feelings. My pup came in highly socialized and nearly house-trained. It's been a dream.

Adopting is wonderful. I believe in it. But there is nothing wrong with supporting the breeders who are doing it right. Just remember to send a check to a rescue on your dogs birthday or something and give back whenever you can.


----------



## alilyinthefield (Oct 20, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> i just went through all of this myself. I have always adopted. I have 4 adopted dogs that are over the bridge and two that are still alive and well. I have always wanted a whippet. I looked for one in rescue for a year, but wanted one that was confident enough to show and be a therapy dog.
> 
> So... I got one from a reputable breeder. I had been on a waiting list for over a year. I struggled too, but I can tell you that having two co-breeders in your corner and a puppy who was raised with the best of everything is well worth the conflicted feelings. My pup came in highly socialized and nearly house-trained. It's been a dream.
> 
> Adopting is wonderful. I believe in it. But there is nothing wrong with supporting the breeders who are doing it right. Just remember to send a check to a rescue on your dogs birthday or something and give back whenever you can.


Same here. My last two dogs have been from breeders and I won't hesitate to get another. I've had rescues numerous times over (though only one of my current dogs is a rescue) and I would considered it again. I support local rescues but I won't feel guilty for getting one from a breeder.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

People generally have a lot of reasons why shelter dogs aren't for them. Several of these reasons have already come up in this thread: health testing, wanting a specific breed, wanting a confident dog, wanting to show the dog, etc. I'm not saying these aren't valid reasons, and everyone is entitled to their opinion. But I, for one, will not pay someone to bring more dogs into this world when their are plenty of fabulous dogs to choose from who meet and exceed my needs and who are just waiting for a home. 

Not every dog you'll find at a shelter will be suitable for you. Many of them will have health issues, behavior issues, and other issues which you may or may not be willing to deal with. But at least in the U.S., there are so many shelter dogs to choose from that unless you are looking for something incredibly specific, I find it very hard to believe that what you're looking for isn't there. 

Sloth, the picture you've painted where Belle snarls and the big dog rips into her is unlikely to happen, IMO, if you choose carefully. Of course, you'll need to know something about the new dog's history with dogs, and small dogs in particular. And you'll want to do a meet-and-greet before any adoption papers get signed. But I really don't think the majority of large shelter dogs would purposely injure a small dog, even if the small dog was confronting them. Mine certainly wouldn't, and that's not because of any training instilled after I adopted her - she has never been much for fighting.

As for pent-up energy and straining at the leash, etc., as you said, that's what happens when dogs don't get enough exercise and attention, as is apt to happen at a shelter. Those same dogs would probably act similarly in your home if you ignored them. But you're not getting a new dog to ignore it. It sounds like you already know what you want in terms of temperament - that's perfect. I think a lot of people end up taking home the cutest puppy, or the dog that's closest to being euthed, without really considering what they want in a dog. The key is evaluating the whole package, and knowing which points you're firm on (in this case, dog-friendly and fairly laid back) and which points you might be able to bend on, at least a little bit.

My criteria in choosing a shelter dog were the following: a young-ish, healthy, medium-sized dog who would be friendly with other dogs, would be a good companion to me, and be athletic enough to chase a ball. I was pretty flexible on breed, but was mainly looking at lab mixes. Previous housetraining was a plus, but I was flexible on that. I was also flexible on previous obedience training, as I planned to do plenty of training myself. Upon meeting my dog, I knew she met my criteria (except breed, but I was flexible there) and I knew that she had more spunk than the dog that I had envisioned. I decided to go with it anyway. I'd say I mostly got what I bargained for, except that I underestimated her drive and intelligence, which made the first few months...interesting. As it turned out, though, I got hooked on the whole training thing and now I love all that drive and intelligence because we play two sports competitively.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with the others who say that you should not feel guilty about wanting to get a dog from a responsible breeder, and also that there are many other ways to help shelter dogs.

Though I'm curious, have you thought of fostering rescue dogs? Not only would this help the dogs themselves, but if you happen to foster a dog that turns out to be a perfect fit, you can adopt that dog. Or, is it possible that you have the space to get your Collie puppy from a breeder, and maybe foster a dog in addition? You could still help get dogs out of the shelter situation while getting the puppy you want.

Whichever decision you make, though, you certainly have no reason to feel guilty! The fact that you have decided to either go through a responsible breeder or a rescue to get a dog is wonderful and is a lot better than most dog owners who get their dogs from less than responsible breeders.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the great responses, it's given me a lot to think about. I don't think this is a decision I'll come to anytime soon...which is fine, I don't plan on getting the dog for over a year yet. I do feel less guilty now about supporting a responsible breeder, and supporting a shelter financially is something I will definitely do. Spreading assistance to all the shelter's dogs would make more sense if altruism was all I'm after. Adopting one dog isn't going to matter much overall, and yet...to that one dog that's sitting in their concrete cell, who would be a perfect match for me...it certainly matters to them.

Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Sloth, I feel for you. All my dogs --except for one show dog, an Alaskan Malamute-- have been rescues. I volunteer with dog rescues- fostering a bit, meet and greets, web development, transports. There are SO MANY DOGS that need homes. Now I struggle because the next dog I want-- a rarer breed that doesn't show up in shelters-- would have to come from a breeder. Not sure if I could stomach that. I believe 100% in supporting ethical & responsible breeders but there are so. many. homeless. dogs. My Jack was passed around to several homes before me. Lela spent over a year in a shelter, waiting for someone to love her. I just... I don't know. It's a hard decision.

Jen


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

As long as you are supporting ethical, responsible breeders who strive to improve upon the breed I don't think you should feel guilty about the decision to buy from a breeder. If you have your sights set on a purebred you could always check into breed specific rescues. 

Personally, I have done both. The one dog I did buy from a breeder was a BYB APBT. He had horrible temperament issues, not aggression mind you but extreme separation anxiety that wasn't diminished with training and medications. I have also adopted and while some shelter dogs take sometime to become the perfect pet it doesn't mean that they aren't worth the effort. I had an OEB that I adopted when he was 11 years old. He was a little slow on housebreaking but other than that, he was perfect.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I say do what your gut tells you and be satisfied that you made the right choice. Either choice you make do your homework!

I've also done both rescue and breeder. My first dog was a stray that I parked in a shelter for 9 days then adopted on the 10th. My second a rescue with a bite history, the third and current dog was a pup from a reputable breeder. Each dog came to me at the right time in my life for THAT dog. IE: I currently have a 4yo daughter so I will not take in a dog with a known bite history. BUT when I was childless 10 years ago taking on an aged biter was manageable and totally doable. I have a dog obed trainer who strongly prefers mutts to purebreds. And I know a few former shelter dogs that are going to take alot of work to become safe solid citizens. So it goes both ways. I think that there are great dogs in shelters out there, and there are good, ethical breeders producing sound dogs. But there are also alot of problem dogs in shelter and unethical breeders cranking out unsound dogs. Just take your time, ask the right questions and the right dog will find you at the right time.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Whichever route you choose, make sure you know EXACTLY what you want. If you want a Rough Collie, then start with that. There are shelter dogs that have the same exact temperament as a collie, but aren't. My old girl Suzi (rip) was exactly that. She was great with small dogs, very friendly, completely loyal, and always ready for a nice pat on the head. She had a low-moderate energy level, and was very gentle. Smart as a whip, too.

If you do enough looking, you can find your perfect dog in a shelter. If you'd rather have the ease of getting a dog from a responsible breeder, and pretty much know what to expect, then go with that route. No need to feel guilty over being responsible.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

See I to am struggling wih this, for my next pup it is either a collie (rough) or another ACD, if I go the collie route I will rescue but if I get an ACD I will get one from a breeder, but I am also struggling with the same guilty feelings as you, sloth.

If I don't rescue one (tho I have all ready, Josefina & given her a great home) does that make me a bad person? The ACD breeders are good ones three are right here in tx that I'm looking at.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Everything PawzK9 said. No need to feel guilty. If you want a certain breed and you want a puppy, find the most reputable, ethical breeder to work with. Some day, in the future, you may be browing pet finder and see a dog at a shelter or rescue that you may want. That's fine too. There's room for both in this world, yanno!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to echo what a lot of posters have already said: there's nothing wrong with buying a pup from a GOOD breeder. 

BUT I'm still on the fence about whether or not I'll search for my next dog from breeders or shelters/rescues. Here's why:
1. Puppies are a crap shoot. I'd almost rather buy a youngster from a breeder than an eight week old pup because I want a better feel for how that dog is going to turn out. If I go through a shelter/rescue, I can see adult dogs that are pretty much set as far as disposition goes. 
2. I'd have to wait 16+ months for a puppy to mature physically before getting into harder exercise. Waiting that long just seems excruciating to me. If I adopted an adult dog, we could start right away. 
3. There's plenty of dogs in shelters/rescues. I'm sure there's at least one out there that fits my criteria. 
4. The pedigree/parentage of shelter dogs in unknown. My last dog started going blind and deaf around Kaki's age. I never want another dog that has to retire at six years old; it's heart breaking.

I'm not trying to persuade you into one decision or another; these are just the things that have me wondering what I'll do when it comes time for another dog. 

What ever you do, don't feel guilty. Any good breeder isn't the problem pumping dogs into shelters anyway.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> See I to am struggling wih this, for my next pup it is either a collie (rough) or another ACD, if I go the collie route I will rescue but if I get an ACD I will get one from a breeder, but I am also struggling with the same guilty feelings as you, sloth.


I'm surprised to hear that. If I was guessing, I'd guess you'd go to the breeder for a collie and the rescue for an ACD. From what I've seen in my area, there are a lot more purebred ACD's in rescue than collies in rescue (but that's assuming you have your heart set on purebred). And the potential health issues are probably greater in purebred collies than in purebred ACD's, I'd think.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Mutts>> no, when it comes to ACDs I want a "certain" thing, I might go rescue if I decide not to get a pup, remember this is after Izze passes away yrs from now, so I have time to decide.


----------

